# How to handle this situation?



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

OK, so I just got permission from my neighbor to hunt his property, and he has not given permission to anybody else. I've been looking for a new hunting spot, and am totally stoked to hunt this property (has a 65 acre orchard on it). Problem is that my neighbor doesnt visit his property often, and he told me that trespassing deer hunters have caused property damage there in the past. Seems like a pretty good chance that I'll run into trespassing hunters when I go there, maybe some that have been hunting it for years. I'm really not into confrontation, especially when people are carrying weapons. When I go out to the property, how should I handle it when 1) I run into other hunters that dont have permission, and 2) find stands that are illegally placed?


----------



## JTRESS (Mar 28, 2008)

I would suggest contacting the landowner, have him or have him give you the authority to make a call to either the sherriff's dept. or the local game warden. Depending on where you live, the game warden takes these calls lightly and you will get farther with the deputy sherriff. ( or vice versa ). Or you can do as I always do, and introduce yourself and then tell them to start walking.....


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Simply ask to see their written permision. It is REQUIRED by law so they will have it, right. This approach has always worked for me, if they do not get the hint then just call the local wardens.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i would post the property with the usual NO TRESPASSING signs. this helps to make your trespassing claims legit. wardens do keep and often check hotspots for trespassing . call them every time you see illegal hunting . license plate numbers help too.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

freyedknot said:


> i would post the property with the usual NO TRESPASSING signs. this helps to make your trespassing claims legit. wardens do keep and often check hotspots for trespassing . call them every time you see illegal hunting . license plate numbers help too.


true, but you dont want to go hanging signs on someone else's propertie either


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

This is almost always an awkward situatiion. Seldom do people know that they are 'not' trespassing ,so when you encounter them their character is already in question and, like you said, they are armed. I've this happen to me a number of times over the years on my own property and I just approach them and kindly ask them if they are aware of exactly where they are. The answers I've received are across the board from "This property belongs to a buddy of mine" to "I got permission from so-in-so". Anyways they are always full of crap and know well that they are trespasing.
I'm with Papascott on this one. I would show them my written permission and ask to see theirs. If they don't comply simply leave and call the Sheriff. 20 years ago the Sheriff Dept. didn't much give a crap about these type of calls but with the new laws hunting trespassers provide significant revenue to some communities.
You can do that or just take me hunting with you. I'll get rid of the trespassing bastards for you.


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas, guys. I've only been deer hunting for one year, and hunted exclusively for birds on public land before that. Seems like there is so little land and so many hunters for deer, that it causes alot of probs in Ohio. Papaw's right on the mark when he says that people know if they are trespassing or not. I'm a teacher, and people always know if they were cheating or not! I wonder if getting in their face right away is the best approach or like PapawS and Papascott said, just asking if they know where they are and asking for their permission slip, is a better approach. You know, I was reading another deer post on here earlier today where somebody pasted the regulations, and it says that a person has to carry and show their permission form to any law officer, but it doesnt say that they have to show it to just anybody who asks. Sounds kind of different than the license, where you do have to show that to anybody who asks. I think I should start getting out there and walking the property, and letting my presence be known! I bet my neighbor wouldnt mind me posting some signs for him as well.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Thank goodness for cell phones. I carry mine in the woods at all times. We know the game warden pretty well. Over the years he has stopped and chatted while we eat lunch on opening day. When I see someone on our property, I just get the phone out and call the warden. It is nice this way since I don't have to leave the stand to confront the guy and I know he will be there shortly. I just get out of my stand and walk to my truck, then walk the officer to the guy.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Seems a lot of you guys are ignoring the fact that he doesnt own the land. He does not have the right to call the law, hang signs, or tell people to leave. The only thing you can do now is to ask the landowner how HE wants you to handle it. Its his land and his call. Then do as he asks.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> Seems a lot of you guys are ignoring the fact that he doesnt own the land. He does not have the right to call the law, hang signs, or tell people to leave. The only thing you can do now is to ask the landowner how HE wants you to handle it. Its his land and his call. Then do as he asks.


I agree. Hopefully a conversation with the owner will have him asking you to call him as soon as you see trespassers. Then he can do the calling of the law. But if the owner does not care enough to call then you may have to just put up with it.


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

This is correct, the landowner must be the person to file the compliant. What I do is set up a $1.00 lease with the landowner for hunting rights, this gives you the authority to call the law. I also hang new signs every other year, when the guys without permission see new signs, they tend to not trespass. Just my 2 cents, but I always carry my cell phone.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

If you have a Lease, you have the same rights as the landowner when it comes to calling the law. I know this because I work a lot for my landowner around the property and she considers my time payment for hunting.

We had a problem during Turkey season last year with a tresspasser and the Carroll County Game warden came and asked me if I wanted to press charges, after the landowner told him that I was leased the place. I told him that I didnt own it and he said that I had rights to press charges.

So have your neighbor designate you as the sole priveledge lease person. If if you dont pay, your monitoring of the property can make you a custodian.


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

You folks have really helped- thanks again. I'm printing out this thread and showing it to my neighbor so we can talk about it. This is a great website.
-Joe


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

This is the kind of stuff that made me sell my bow and start perchin'. Gun season is even worse.


----------



## stzeiser (Aug 30, 2007)

I have the problem of illegal deer hunters on my grandmothers property. There are a small group of people allowed other then family allowed to hunt there, all of them have permission to ask for the permission slip of any one they see and ask those without to leave the property. Any tree stands found are marked and the property owners rep. remove the stand and leaves a note telling the stand owner where to claim their stand.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Just do as Big Mike said and sign a $1 lease ( I do the same with my neighbor) and you now have the authority to call the law. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

You can call the law if you don't own it they will come and you will have your written perm. and he will not. Most of the time I talk to the land owner and I have this discussion, usually he doesn't want anyone on his property. I agree with papawsmith on how to approach it. I urban hunt and its the grounds where i grow up. I run in to this quit often Usually they know they are in the wrong and give the same crap like what papa said. If you walk up kind of dominate there is never a problem and if you lay down the law.This is the land that I grow up on. I would handle it different on land that I am not accustom to but There is a time for cation and a time for confidence. Its up to you as a person to decide.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i'd talk to the land owner and ask him if he'd consider a lease for a very small amount of money.that way you would have the right to call the law.i'd also ask him if it would be okay to post the land.
carry a copy of your permission and the lease with you.even before you go hunting stop by the sheriff department and let them know the details of your situation,show them your paper work and let them know that you may be calling them.
btw,don't forget to share some of what you may harvest with the land owner.a card at christmas saying thank you is always a good idea too!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

If te landowner has given him the right to handle this stuff, he is acting as the landowners agent.

Huntinbull


----------



## Brasky (Nov 21, 2005)

All of the threads have been very informative. I was wondering if someone could post a link to or give an example of a good hunting rights lease. 

Also my family owns a small amount of land in PA in very close proximity to a large population. My father has constantly had to deal with several hunters illegally trespassing. We have found that adequate documentation (photographs of vehicles etc..) and reporting of trespassing has been successful despite fear of retribution. With multiple discussions with law enforcement and game wardens they appreciate cell phone calls immediately in the field when someone is identified as trespassing. This has greatly reduced the number of people over the past 5 years or so.


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

This was a very helpful thread. My brother and I are relatively new hunters and got permission to hunt a piece of land. While exploring the land we saw a tree stand. At first we thought we were off the property. But after further investigation and a new map the stand is illegally placed. So we are going to put a note on it this week. And I will be looking up my local wardens phone number to program into my phone. Hopefully we only have to deal with one person during gun week. Because dealing with multiple people would greatly put a damper on the possibility of us actually shooting some deer. 

The lease thing sounds like a very good idea. It would be great if someone put up a sample one so I can make one up for our little piece of land.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I talked with a Wildlife officer about this same subject and he said that if you see a person on your land or a friends land that you are hutning on and you know they should not be there to simply call your local game warden. They do not take trespassing lightly. I would not even make myself known just back off and call the authorities. It might cost you some hunting time but it would be worth it. Good luck!!!


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

I personally wouldn't sweat it until it actually happens.
And besides, those tresspassers that have caused problems in the past probably already got the deer they wanted off of the property anyway.


----------

